# I Have Received A Package



## adrian (May 23, 2004)




----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Stunning watch Adrian.









I'm very pleased for you.


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you Stan. This is my tax return.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Very nice Adrian, I'm not a bracelet man myself so I'd put it on leather but the watch looks superb, very classic.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Nice one Adrian, enjoy it.......


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Sweet! How big is it? What's under the hood? Do they still make their own movements?


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for your comments guys.









I don't know about the mechanism but I think it's the classic ETA.

The watch size is 38mm so it is not a small one.

I will try to post more pictures with the watch in the next days.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2004)

Sargon said:


> Sweet! How big is it? What's under the hood? Do they still make their own movements?


Sargon,

Universal Geneve is not the same firm now that was a classic manufacture and made their own movements and watches like the Polerouter.

I think the company was bought by a Far Eastern concern in the late '80's.


----------

